# Does anyone have a layout of the Empire?



## Guest_Gingee (Mar 26, 2006)

Does anyone know of a layout picture of the Empire Builder? In other words, what car comes first, second, etc.?


----------



## Chi_Train_Fan (Mar 26, 2006)

The typical order of cars on the Empire Builder:

P42 Locomotive

P42 Locomotive (sometimes it may run with a third locomotive)

Baggage Car

Transition Sleeping Car

Sleeping Car 0731 or 0831 (Peak Season) (Seattle)

Sleeping Car 0730 or 0830 (Seattle)

Dining Car (Seattle)

Coach Car (Seattle)

Coach Car (Seattle

Sightseer Lounge (Portland)

Coach Car (Portland)

Coach Car (Portland)

Sleeping Car 2730 or 2830 (Portland)

Coach Car (Chicago to Minneapolis) (Peak Season Only)

Also Gingee, you can see photos here.

Cheers,

David Z


----------



## Guest_Gingee (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures. We are in room 10 on 730 and 830 trains.

Do any of your pictures included those rooms? I'm not sure if that is a good location or not.


----------



## Guest_Gingee (Mar 26, 2006)

What is a transition sleeping car?


----------



## AmtrakFan (Mar 26, 2006)

Gingee,

It is where the Crew Sleeps/Used 8 Rooms for Revenue use on some trains.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 26, 2006)

AmtrakFan said:


> Gingee,It is where the Crew Sleeps/Used 8 Rooms for Revenue use on some trains.


It's also a specially designed car that allows Amtrak to couple single level cars to bi-level cars, so that one can walk from a bi-level car into a single level car.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 26, 2006)

Guest_Gingee said:


> Thanks for the pictures. We are in room 10 on 730 and 830 trains.Do any of your pictures included those rooms? I'm not sure if that is a good location or not.


Room #10 is at the end of the car. You will notice some noise from the door opening and closing, but otherwise it's the same as the other rooms.

You can view the layout of the car here. Look at the drawing for the Superliner car.


----------



## Guest_Gingee (Mar 26, 2006)

So Alan are you saying that it would be better to get a different room? I know number 6 was still available when I called a while go (see other post).


----------



## AlanB (Mar 26, 2006)

Guest_Gingee said:


> So Alan are you saying that it would be better to get a different room? I know number 6 was still available when I called a while go (see other post).


That's entirely up to you, but it may be something that you want to consider if you think that it will bother you.

Keep in mind however that asking for a room change could increase the price.


----------



## Guest_Gingee (Mar 26, 2006)

Well Alan my price went down (as of today) but they are having some goofy problem with my charge card (see other post). I was thinking that it might be quietier at the end of the car instead of being sandwiched in between two other cars but if doors are noisy...........


----------



## Chi_Train_Fan (Mar 26, 2006)

Gingee, I don't have any specific pictures of #10 roomette, but they're all the same inside. The pictures I have of a roomette on my website are of a Superliner II. The Empire Builder uses remanufactured Superliner I cars. The roomettes on these "newer" cars have a more up-to-date blue, white, and wood grain appearance, with newer fabric for seats, curtains and carpet, and they have an enclosed closet. Alan brings up the issue that it is possible with your roomette sliding-door open to hear the opening and closing of the door leading to the next car. I have been in room 9 which is right across from 10 and didn't have any issue with the noise. Having been in 3, 5, 6, 7, and 9 I haven't noticed any difference among any of the rooms. I could hear outside wheel noise and other interior noises in every room. I wouldn't recommend changing this close to departure. The #6 roomette could be in a higher price "bucket" and therefore would require you to pay a higher fare. I would continue with your reservation as is.

David


----------



## Chi_Train_Fan (Mar 26, 2006)

Gingee... When are you on the Empire Builder?

I am travelling from Chicago to Portland on April 1 and Seattle to Chicago on April 7.

David


----------



## Guest_Gingee (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks on the reference to all the rooms. So did you think up or down was quieter?


----------



## Guest_Gingee (Mar 26, 2006)

Whoops. Chi train attendant - I didn't realize that you haven't slept in the lower rooms until I checked the layout. I guess you wouldn't know the answer. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Chi_Train_Fan (Mar 26, 2006)

Downstairs in the Superliner I've travelled in roomette 14 a couple of times. I did notice a difference in wheel noise on the lower level. I thought that the lower level roomettes were noisier because of being closer to the wheels. During the day I found that 5 years olds produce temper tantrums and they get very loud. You can even hear them through a closed family room door.

David


----------



## radsmom (Mar 26, 2006)

CHI_Amtrak_Fan said:


> Gingee... When are you on the Empire Builder?
> I am travelling from Chicago to Portland on April 1 and Seattle to Chicago on April 7.
> 
> David


David,

I will be on train 8 with you on 4/7!

Radsmom

(aka: C.J.)


----------



## Guest_Gingee (Mar 26, 2006)

That sounds good. No little kids allowed around me. LOL


----------



## Guest_Gingee (Mar 26, 2006)

To David - We aren't going until June 6th.


----------



## Chi_Train_Fan (Mar 26, 2006)

I need to mention that I'm only teasing about the family bedroom situation. I know that the little boy was having the time of his life on the train, and that just for a few moments it was tough being on a train and things not going his way, which led to him being upset for a bit.

radsmom, If you're interested I can say hello. Are you travelling the whole distance, Seattle to Chicago? Visiting Chicago or returning home? I'll be in 0830.

Cheers,

David Z


----------



## radsmom (Mar 27, 2006)

David,

We are traveling from Portland to Chicago just for fun. We are starting off in San Diego and taking the CS up to PDX and then the EB to CHI. We are goning to hang out in CHI for a couple of days and fly home. Just a little spring break vacation.

Lets try to say hi on the train - I will be the one with the screaming 5 yr old (just kidding) (I hope)  C.J.


----------



## GG-1 (Mar 27, 2006)

Guest_Gingee said:


> Thanks on the reference to all the rooms. So did you think up or down was quieter?


Aloha

Onece in a roomette downstaiirs, Once in a Family room Downstairs, Several times in roomette and twice in a bedroom upstairs.

The major difference to me is sway more upstairs, Noise downstairs. Not enough to sway choice. The type of room is much more important. I am large and tall and travel alone on trains my preference is a roomette up stairs for visability, the sway is like a gentle baby rocker, the noise like a typical city.

When I get there I have had an adventure and feel 10 years younger, right now I need more rails under me.


----------



## Guest_Gingee (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks. I guess we will stay where we are. In fact I have to call Amtrak shortly to see if they fixed the reservations.


----------



## TrackWalker (May 8, 2016)

Chi_Train_Fan said:


> The typical order of cars on the Empire Builder:
> 
> P42 Locomotive
> 
> ...



There is a group I will traveling with that is going from Boston to Portland in June 2017 and will be on the EB between CHI-PDX. Is this lineup still accurate? Portland sleepers in particular.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (May 8, 2016)

Yes the Portland sleeper is to the rear.

The MSP coach may or may not be there when you travel.


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 8, 2016)

when the roomettes are positioned so they are away from the center of the train, 0731/0831 door will be next to the Trans Sleeper so fewer open and closings, except when the DC crew retires or goes to work. since 2730/2830 in on the rear, then there would be no door traffic being the last car.


----------



## TrackWalker (May 9, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## Montreal Ltd (May 9, 2016)

It's a long walk from the Portland sleeper to the diner, but good exercise. That sleeper is often called the "caboose"


----------

